# I need a way to learn a song...



## DJFender (Jul 29, 2009)

I dislike having to learn from a book, Learning by ear is satisfactory but I have only till the 7th to practice a few songs , I'd rather something along the lines of...say rockband or guitar hero. (please don't bash me).

Basically I want to have a sequencer that can show the notes on my screen, and I should play them in that order and to what string...like a virtual EZ-AG ... 










Theres something called fretpet for the mac, but I have a PC 

sdsre


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

There's this:

http://www.guitar-pro.com/en/index.php

and many tabs for it on here:

http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/

I tried the demo once, seems to work pretty well.

Matt


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

+1 to guitar pro. There's also power tab which is similar. I find these programs really good for learning solos because it's much easier to get sense of rhythm and timing with them than with stock tabs that just tell you what to do, and not when to do it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Learn the songs by ear. Your ears will develop through th eprocess and you'll know the songs better.

Gimicks and shortcuts will almost always esult in a sub par result.


Just my $0.02


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

hey there...these vids are pretty good...they show the entire song from start to finish in real time...no stopping or interruptions...awesome bands...pink floyd...the doors...black sabbath...

http://www.halleonard.com/search/search.do?menuid=475&seriesfeature=GPADVD&subsiteid=7


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

another +1 for guitar pro.

also, have you tried youtubing for lessons on the particular songs? That place is a wealth of information (CG member MapleBaby has a bunch of lessons that are very well laid out and easy to follow, for example).


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

puckhead said:


> another +1 for guitar pro.
> 
> also, have you tried youtubing for lessons on the particular songs? That place is a wealth of information


for real! i have a bunch of stuff bookmarked for those rare moments when i have the computer and the living room to myself.

also try a program called "song surgeon" you can slow the tempo way down without changing the pitch, and also kill the vocals. it helps me alot that way. i probably learn best that way. there's a free trial version that runs for 15 minutes then closes. you can use it as long as you want for 15 min increments. you can get a good idea of it's capabilities that way, and decide if you wanna buy.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

to learn a song......find out the chords - the progression...extrapolate the key from that....learn the main riffs that are just too identifiable to not play in YOUR version (i.e. the satisfaction riff.... the song' wouldn't be Satisfaction without that riff) ....then play it along to your favorite version to get the groove right....then make it your own from there.

I also found that playing the guitar along to the vocal melody by ear helped to better understand the song - 



my 1.5 cents worth

I know - I'd fail miserably in a tribute band


----------

